# Deer blinds



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I need a deer blind and stand.

In the next few weeks i'm gonna buy a blind and thought i'd see what 2cool recommends.


My requirements are that it'll seat me, my wife and 5 yo comfortably but be easily hunted by just me, seal up well, be on a stand 10-15 feet tall, have stairs instead of a ladder, and be safe.


I looked at a Bitter Creek blind at a local deal and liked it, but am not sold.

I'm leaning towards waiting until the Hunter's Extravaganza so i can compare a bunch of blinds in one place, but am not opposed the buying sooner.

What are good brands, features, etc?

Happy to buy from a 2cooler, too.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## KevinA (May 22, 2004)

THEY ARENT CHEAP BUT I HAVE A COUPLE OF THESE FOR ALL THE REASONS YOU MENTIONED.

http://www.awsblinds.com/hunting-blinds/5x7-blind/


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

^ x2
We have a dozen of these.
There's nothing getting into these blinds


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

http://ranchkingblinds.com/

Scroll through there. Those are some nice ones.


----------



## jtburf (May 26, 2004)

I built a 6'x6'x8 with bow and guns windows, all three of you need to sit in the stand to make sure with chairs and "stuff" there is plenty of room.

John


----------



## Cynoscion (Jun 4, 2009)

Brushpoppin said:


> ^ x2
> We have a dozen of these.
> There's nothing getting into these blinds
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I too have about a dozen of AWS's blinds and they are great. The Ranch King blinds are superb as well.


----------



## reba3825 (Feb 28, 2013)

Check out Texas Stairs and Rails. They build the best blinds on the market. They are on Eastex Frwy in Houston. I currently own 9 of these blinds and will never buy anything else!!!


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

I have 5x5 Atascosa Deer blind on their 10ft stand and I bought a 6x6 bitter creek last year on their 5ft stand. The bitter creek is not a bad stand and it easily sits 3 adults .


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales (Aug 25, 2005)

Depending on budget....ranch king blinds are, well, awesome. I have one that fits my fiance, 2 step daughters and my daughter when she can come. Lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

Spots, Goliad feed is a dealer for these.

http://ultradeertowers.com

They have a door at the bottom you enter through and a stairwell inside.
You can put a porta potti downstairs for family to use. They are big enough you can literally make the downstairs area into a camp room.

Fyi they are going to cost much less. They deliver them to your ranch and set them up for you.


----------



## pacontender (Jun 26, 2004)

KevinA said:


> THEY ARENT CHEAP BUT I HAVE A COUPLE OF THESE FOR ALL THE REASONS YOU MENTIONED.
> 
> http://www.awsblinds.com/hunting-blinds/5x7-blind/


We have 25 of them. Most are about 9 years old. Those were the last AWS products we purchased. We have had to re paint half of them, the windows in some fall out, floors in two have had to be redone. None of them are close to even being bug resistant. I don't know if all of ours were built on a Friday, but for the money spent they weren't up to par.

I have one Ranch king in ground blind that is about the same age that has no problems.


----------



## Horns1 (Sep 2, 2005)

anyone have any feedback on the new Allseasons blinds?


----------



## texastkikker (Dec 24, 2008)

KevinA said:


> THEY ARENT CHEAP BUT I HAVE A COUPLE OF THESE FOR ALL THE REASONS YOU MENTIONED.
> 
> http://www.awsblinds.com/hunting-blinds/5x7-blind/


 ^^^^^^this. Get the 5x7. I hunt it with the wife, me, 5 yr. old, and 3 yr. old. plenty of room. Have also had 3 adults in there too.


----------



## Cod Wallupper (Jul 11, 2015)

Stay away from Chas -Hack as well


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

I built a 5x8 to replace my 4x6 so I would have more room for the grandkids. That extra foot of width really makes a difference - much less kicking and banging on the side of the blind. I can hunt it by myself or with my son (40) and 2 grandkids (17 and 13) without any problem. Also, I hate trapdoors in a stand. Mine has a staircase leading up to a porch with a door. Easy to get in and out - especially with gear.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

trap door blinds are a good way to meet the ground in a hurry.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

bigfishtx said:


> Spots, Goliad feed is a dealer for these.
> 
> http://ultradeertowers.com
> 
> ...


That is one fine deer stand.


----------



## Johnny9 (Sep 7, 2005)

Call Whitley Lumber in Hallettsville about the 2 man blind they make on skids. Best build ground blind but again not cheap and not cheap made


----------



## Camo (Nov 10, 2005)

*Blind*

Has anyone ever tried the Venado Blinds that are made in Uvalde?

http://www.venadoblinds.com/

What do you think of the Big Country Blinds?

http://www.bigcountryblinds.com/#!blinds/cy2g

I am looking for a blind myself and there are quite a few choices. To many choices and I don't know what the difference is between them all. I know I don't want a window that slides to the side. I want one that slides up or at least folds up or down. Also want one that is weather tight and bug proof. I also want a solid tower (8' to 10'). The Venada salesman told me that their tower can not be assembled on the ground but the blind must be lifted with a lower and the legs insert. He says if you try to stand it up with the tower attached the tower may buckle.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

^ I was reffered to Q Outfitters by a 2Cooler and I bought a Texas Wildlife Supply http://www.texaswildlifesupply.com/monster-deer-blinds.html blind from Q Outfitters in Tilden http://www.facebook.com/Q-Outfitters-1089053144448949/. Shane, the owner, is very friendly on the phone, responsive, and seems to be a good guy to trade with. I also spoke with the manufacturer in Brady and felt the same way.

I bought the blind sight unseen, and have since looked at them in person. I can't imagine any others being better quality. TWS paint has a 20 year gty, the windows and door look proper, and I suspect if I did have a problem the folks I spoke with will remedy it.

Last weekend I compared the TWS to Ranch King blinds that are on my lease......the TWS tower is heavier and the TWS blind seems better too. Just my assessment though.


----------



## Lpoo (Feb 19, 2014)

www.bossgamesystems.com
These blinds are built totally with composite materials (including the floor). All the other brands that have been mentioned on here have some sort of wood floor. They're either resin coated wood or wood skinned with sheet metal. The Boss Game Systems blinds are completely composite. 
Trust me, I have learned the hard way and fallen through a rotten wood floor. That's the last thing you want with a child and wife. The floor is the first place rotting will begin.
Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Camo (Nov 10, 2005)

I looked at the link to the Boss Blinds. They look real good. I think I like the Boss Blinds and the ASF Blinds the best so far. Does anyone know if all dealers have the same prices or if there is a dealer in west Houston or south of San Antonio that would have the best pricing. I hauling the blind down to Pearsall area. I live in Katy area and would rather pick it up over near San Antonio, as opposed to hauling it from Houston area. Open to suggestions.


----------



## rustyhook1973 (Aug 25, 2014)

I say bite the coins and do what I am doing ,,,if you can swing it ,,and build your own the way you want it and then you will know what it is... some ,6x8 trailer blinds I saw were over 8 grand..... no freaking way ,,, I have just around 2000 in mine and trust me ,,,it will last along time....as long as it is properly dryed in ,,, you will never have a problem...look at it this way....even a new house is built with non treated wood...I built mine with all ground contact pressure treated ,,good luck and if you want to build and need some advice ,,, go check out my build ,,,its on this board


----------



## BigBuck (Mar 2, 2005)

*Blinds*

Sounds like you have pretty much made your decision, but here is my .02. I bought my first deer blind this year. I have always made my own, and would again but time prevents me. I bought a Dillon which is a really nice blind. I did not consider the placement of the windows (on the inside), and the windows leak. Never having had a blind that leaks, I am not happy about it. This does have a wood floor. I intended to put carpet in, but not if it leaks. It will rot the floor in no time. I have hunted and installed a ton of Boss blinds, they are the best I have hunted from (except my own). All of my locations are two sections of scaffolding, so to put a Boss up there I need a Lull or two extra sections of scaffolding to install it. Or buy a platform for 1K.

Good luck
BB


----------

